# Side Effects of Prednicare (steroids)



## GoldenShadow

Don't want to ring my vet in case its obvious..! Went on Noah but couldn't find much.

Rupert has been on them since Thursday, 20mg each day so far. He is drinking and peeing lots, I think they're making him a bit constipated he had a tiny bit of blood on the outside of a number two.

He also seems to get very panty quite suddenly after just lying down without any real reason. I got them in a bottle with a label on no leaflet so I'm not sure if that might be normal too?

He is a bit not himself, just a bit in dozy but in the same breath like he's had too much sugar


----------



## mia'smum

Roly is on Prednisolone which is a steroid and my vet said to expect the same side effects that you described. They have made a world of difference to him,we were expecting him to be taken into hospital over the weekend but he has really perked up!


----------



## fluffybunny2001

they do cause excessive drinking,peeing and eating.
I guess they could cause constipation which would possibly cause a bit of blood in the poo.
Mydog was a nigthmare on them,with regards to food,he was ravenous all the time!!
maybe ring your vet with regards to the panting/doziness


----------



## dexter

Kira been on them for 8 years on and off now. she does pee more than the others but not excessively, when she's on them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

GoldenShadow said:


> Don't want to ring my vet in case its obvious..! Went on Noah but couldn't find much.
> 
> Rupert has been on them since Thursday, 20mg each day so far. He is drinking and peeing lots, I think they're making him a bit constipated he had a tiny bit of blood on the outside of a number two.
> 
> He also seems to get very panty quite suddenly after just lying down without any real reason. I got them in a bottle with a label on no leaflet so I'm not sure if that might be normal too?
> 
> He is a bit not himself, just a bit in dozy but in the same breath like he's had too much sugar


I would say its deffinately the steroids, it stimulates thirst and hunger, hence the peeing more, some even have accidents and get caught short and the pantings another sympton too. You can see a change in behaviour in some dogs too.
I know certain painkillers can cause constipation cant deffinately remember it with steroids for certain, but everything else you have mentioned deffinately.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Brilliant thanks everyone 

Don't want to bug the vets and he seems to settle down and be OK.

I got something like 35 x 5mg tablets and he will have had 12 by the end of today. Then to give him his 3 days of 2 x 5mg he'll have had 18 tablets leaving 17. He can't be expected to have 17 days of 1 x 5mg tablet surely?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Im pretty sure when a friends dog was on them you did a count down reducing them gradually over the course on an almost daily basis,


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im pretty sure when a friends dog was on them you did a count down reducing them gradually over the course on an almost daily basis,


Yeah label says 3 days of 2 x 5mg twice a day, 3 days of 1 x 5mg twice a day then 'one tablet daily' but no timescale and it'd leave me 17 days worth which seems like a lot...He is back there Thursday though to be fair


----------



## Sled dog hotel

GoldenShadow said:


> Yeah label says 3 days of 2 x 5mg twice a day, 3 days of 1 x 5mg twice a day then 'one tablet daily' but no timescale and it'd leave me 17 days worth which seems like a lot...He is back there Thursday though to be fair


I just had a look on Noah, because from memory I knew my friend had to do the reduced dose but couldnt remember over how long Ive a feeling it then went to every other day and then every 3rd day until they were stopped completely but couldnt remember exactly.

On Noah it says for dogs 0.1/0.2mg per Kg per day.
Lowest effective dose to be used, and mentions a treatment duration of 1/3 weeks. Doesnt seem to mention anything about a count down and what the doses should be. It does mention about treatment not being withdrawn suddenly. I suppose hence the coutdown and tailoring it off gradually to nothing.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sled dog hotel said:


> I just had a look on Noah, because from memory I knew my friend had to do the reduced dose but couldnt remember over how long Ive a feeling it then went to every other day and then every 3rd day until they were stopped completely but couldnt remember exactly.
> 
> On Noah it says for dogs 0.1/0.2mg per Kg per day.
> Lowest effective dose to be used, and mentions a treatment duration of 1/3 weeks. Doesnt seem to mention anything about a count down and what the doses should be. It does mention about treatment not being withdrawn suddenly. I suppose hence the coutdown and tailoring it off gradually to nothing.


Yeah it makes sense, I will have to make sure I ask on Thursday when I go


----------

